# List of all ASX companies by market cap?



## hng049 (3 July 2016)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if there is a source where I can get a list of all of the companies on the ASX sorted by market cap? Cheers!


----------



## History Repeats (3 July 2016)

here, http://www.marketindex.com.au/all-ordinaries


----------



## kashtrade (15 August 2016)

hng049 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering if there is a source where I can get a list of all of the companies on the ASX sorted by market cap? Cheers!





You can easily get  the list on Google sorted by MCap.
If you are looking for your specific list then you can try cityfalcon, ask them to give you the list as per your preferences. I did that for all Australia banks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 August 2016)

In addition to other sources some brokers have a search function that enables all stocks to be listed by market cap from highest to lowest or vice versa. ANZ does, not sure about other brokers.


----------



## Darc Knight (14 December 2018)

History Repeats said:


> here, http://www.marketindex.com.au/all-ordinaries




I'd be careful with this list. The numbering seems out. I clicked on Eagers at 201 and it said on the Eagers page that it was ranked 209.


----------

